# Where to buy lawn products online?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I've purchased from DoMyOwn, but I'd like to know of some alternatives online sources to try that other forum members have had luck with. Thanks!


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

I may be biased in saying this lol but the Marketplace section of this forum is probably where you will find the best deals.

If you don't find what you need there, Google Shopping is what I use to find the best deals. Just do a few different variations when you search for a given product (brand name and chemical name) to make sure you get all the best results.

A few sites I have purchased from with very good results:

chemicalwarehouse.com (I actually drove down to them to pick up an order in person in the Ozarks, VERY nice people and great prices.)

solutionsstores.com

i-want-feature.square.site

pestrong.com

And, obviously, Ebay.


----------



## Idaho Turf (8 mo ago)

I’ve used Amazon (The Anderson’s products), Do My Own, i-want-feature.square.site and pestrong.com.

All have had good selection, fast service, and rapid low-cost delivery.

I’ve shopped my local CENEX agriculture store, Horizon Distributors, and SiteOne, too. Selections are limited, though.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

A few others off the top of my head:

Greenway Biotech
EH Griffith
AM Leonard
Kelp4less
7 Springs Farm
Peaceful Valley (groworganic.com)
Seed World USA (also a Lesco dealer)
Wallace Organic Wonder (wallacewow.com)
Allyn Hane's "Yard Mastery", Ryan Knorr's "Lawn Supply Company", and other "youtuber" storefronts

Personally, I've used the first 6 in the list above at least once each (some extensively), as well as Yard Mastery a couple of times. (Lawn Supply Company has original products created and/or adapted by Matt Martin (the Grassfactor)'s startup businesses--such as Subvert Nutritionals and Renovo.)

Other good sources are online orders or special orders from Ace Hardware, Home Depot, etc. (Especially Ace).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have found that Solutions Stores usually has the best prices on most chemicals for the lawn, the only downside is their website is not very user friendly so know what you are looking for before going there. It’s best to look for the AI over the brand name.


----------

